# 'Darwin's Children' to be tv series



## dwndrgn (Oct 18, 2004)

I know that Greg Baer is a respected author but I don't recall reading any of his works.  Aparently a favorite is now to be made into a tv series by the SciFi Channel:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-sfc.html?2004-10/14/11.00.sfc

From the article:


> SCI FI Channel announced a partnership with producer and former studio executive Michael De Luca (_Blade_) to develop the original miniseries _Darwin's Children_, based on SF author Greg Bear's best-selling books. De Luca's first-ever TV project, based on Bear's _Darwin's Radio_ and _Darwin's Children_, explores what happens when the next step of human evolution becomes a threat to humanity's existence


 .


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 18, 2004)

I've read the Darwin books - they're actually among his most recent - and agree they'd make a fine tv series. Well delineated characters, a very near-future setting and a timeless but very originally handles theme, in its scientific, political, social and human implications.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds good.  Let's hope they do it justice.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 18, 2004)

I've actually never read any Greg Bear stuff (or many other modern authors). Perhaps it's about time I evolved out of my own 'Golden Age' and read some recent Sci Fi


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 18, 2004)

I've read "Darwin's Radio", but haven't gotten to "Darwin's Children" yet.  From what I recall of the first book, which I liked a lot, this story would probably make a fine TV series.


----------

